# Other Programming > Python > Python Articles >  Top Courses to Learn Python

## jamespayne

A little while ago we published a Python article discussing some of the top courses to learn Python programming. You can check that article out here: Top Courses to Learn Python. 

Has anyone tried any of the courses highlighted in that article? Has anyone had any experiences with Python courses or classes they want to discuss in general? Would be great to hear your take on them. All programming levels open to discussion: basic, intermediate, advanced.

I'm self-taught myself but have considered going back and taking a few classes just to see what it is like/if I missed anything by not taking a Python course.

----------

